# 4010 jd belt



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I was wondering if any one knows how to get the belt off a 4010? Do you have to losen the clamp on the shaft connecting the crank shaft to the hydraulic pump? Or do you have to pull the pump off.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

ksfarmer said:


> I was wondering if any one knows how to get the belt off a 4010? Do you have to losen the clamp on the shaft connecting the crank shaft to the hydraulic pump? Or do you have to pull the pump off.


You don't have to pull the pump. Just take the clamp off and rotate the hydraulic pump till you have room to get the belt through.


----------

